# [sun-jdk] Installation impossible d'une dépendance.

## Corentin

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vous voir car j'ai une Gentoo installée sur un serveur dédié OVH Kimsufi. Ce serveur dispose des modules PHP préinstallés nickel, mais je souhaitais installé dessus Java pour déployer des application Java EE. Viens donc alors l'installation de Java, sans succès, à cause de la dépendance portage-utils-0.1.29.

 *Quote:*   

> > emerge dev-java/sun-jdk
> 
> Calculating dependencies  .... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> ...

 

Existe-il un moyen d'installer tot de même la jdk sun ?

Merci d'avance,

Corentin

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum,

t'as un profil 64 bits mais tu passes le paramètre -march=i686 à gcc. Ce paramètre est du 32 bits, donc ça ne va pas il me semble.

On peut avoir un emerge --info, ton type de CPU et ta version de GCC ? Essaye avec -march=native

----------

## Corentin

Des infos, en veux-tu en voilà :

emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 220 @ 1.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Jul 2008 09:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.11.14-r8

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=i686"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/local/apache/conf /usr/local/lib/php4 /usr/local/lib/php5 /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=i686"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa amd64 arts berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses netboot nls nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)

Copyright ? 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

Ce logiciel est libre; voir les sources pour les conditions de copie.  Il n'y a PAS

GARANTIE; ni implicite pour le MARCHANDAGE ou pour un BUT PARTICULIER.

```

Mais le "-march=native", je le met où ?   :Confused: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Tu peux oublier le -march=native en fait, ton gcc est trop 'vieux'.

On peut avoir un cat /proc/cpuinfo

EDIT : Il semblerait que la bonne instruction soit -march=nocona dans le /etc/make.conf

Si tu ne sais pas comment fonctionne ce fichier, je t'invite à lire la doc gentoo

EDIT2 : Je me demande si c'est supporté par GCC 3.4.5, c'est horriblement vieux !

----------

## Corentin

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 22

model name   : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          220  @ 1.20GHz

stepping   : 1

cpu MHz      : 1200.034

cache size   : 512 KB

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 2400.06

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

Oui c'est un Celeron D.  :Smile: 

----------

## Corentin

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Tu peux oublier le -march=native en fait, ton gcc est trop 'vieux'.
> 
> On peut avoir un cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> EDIT : Il semblerait que la bonne instruction soit -march=nocona dans le /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

-march=nocona a l'air de bien fonctionner. Je te tiens au jus   :Wink: 

EDIT : Installation nickel, il a configurer mes JAVA_HOME et autres, super. Plus qu'à installer un serveur d'application, et me taper toute la config DNS ou autre  :Very Happy:   :Embarassed: 

----------

